# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Οι προτάσεις σας για καλύτερη κοινότητα...

## gRooV

περιμένω από όλους την δική σας γνώμη για διορθώσεις, προτάσεις, συμβουλές, προσθήκες και γενικότερα οτιδήποτε πιστεύετε θα κάνει την σελίδα επισκευών καλύτερη, ομορφότερη και ορθότερη στην λειτουργία της.
ευχαριστώ!  :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

καλη επιτυχια

Δεν ξερω αν εχουν τελειωσει τελειωσει οι ενοτητες ,για αυτο ηθελα να κανω μια προταση

Ισως καποιο μελος να θελει να κανει μια αναφορα,μια ιστορικη αναδρομη,η να αναπτυξει μια ιστορια , ενα θεωριτικο αρθρο η γενικες επισκευαστικες οδηγιες

Μηπως πρεπει να υπαρχει καπου ενα μερος  ,για κατι τετοιο;


Υ.Γ
καθυστεριμενα ειδα αυτο
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=306
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ;;

----------


## east electronics

χμμμ  επειδη ξεχασα να παρω τα χαπια της μετριοφροσυνης μου σημερα προσωπικα θα ειμουν πολυ ευτυχης εαν ειχα το δικο μου τσαρδι μεσα στον τοπο που με φιλοξενει ...Θελω να πω υποφορουμ vintage audio ..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## p.gabr

Σωστο Σακη Να ξεραμε και εμεις που να χαζεψουμε

Κατσε κατι θα κανουν,, θα το δεις  .Πρεπει να υπαρχουν και τα ιστορικα (ΑΡΧΕΙΑ, ΑΝΑΔΡΟΜΕΣ,ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ,ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ,ΧΑΛΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ,ΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ;....)

----------


## thm

Θα πρότεινα μία ξεχωριστή κατηγορία για αυτοματισμούς θυρών (πχ συρόμενες και ανοιγόμενες αυλόπορτες), ρολλά, γκαραζόπορτες και λοιπούς σχετικούς αυτοματισμούς.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας , η δική μου πρόταση είναι (λίγο δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί ) το σημειώνω προκαταβολικά ... αλλά δεν χάνω και τίποτα να ρωτήσω.

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει π.χ. κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ που ξεκινά ένα δικό του θέμα να γίνει (κατά κάποιον τρόπο μικρο-διαχειριστής πάνω στο δικό του θέμα που ανέπτυξε ?) . 
Δηλαδή μέσα στο θέμα που συζητιέται στην πορεία , και από άλλα μέλη και διαγραφή κάποιον μηνυμάτων που ο (μικρο-διαχειριστής και δημιουργός του θέματος να μπορεί να διαγράψει τα μήνυματα ? ) που αυτός δεν θεωρεί ουσιαστικό να διαβαστεί και από τους υπόλοιπους ?
Κατά την γνώμη μου θα ήταν καλό να γίνει για τους εξής λόγους

1) Αν ο (δημιουργός του θέματος ) μπορεί να διαγράψει κάποια μηνύματα από κάποιους που δεν θεωρεί ουσιαστικό να διαβαστούν. Π.χ. δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που σε μια συζήτηση μπαίνουν κάποιες "λογομαχίες" μεταξύ μελών. Που δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα πάνω στην ουσία του θέματος και γεμίζει με άπειρες και ανούσιες σελίδες πάνω στο θέμα . 

2) Με αποτέλεσμα το κάθε επόμενο μέλος που θα μπει στο θέμα να μην "βρίσκει" το ζητούμενο και ουσιαστικό που ενδιαφέρεται ο ίδιος και να χάνει τον χρόνο του.

3) Ή αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει προσωρινή και πρόσκαιρη μεταφορά  των απαντήσεων από τα άλλα μέλη στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ... πρώτα στον "μικρο-διαχειριστή" .... Χωρίς να γίνει εκ τον προτέρων δημοσίευση και επίσημα στην ιστοσελίδα .... και εφόσον αυτός ο "μικρο - διαχειριστής" θεωρήσει ότι αξίζει να συμπεριληφθεί η απάντηση αυτή από άλλο μέλος , να δίνει το ΟΚ . Ευχαριστώ

----------


## liontas

Πιστεύω παιδιά ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει απαραίτητα φωτογραφικό υλικό ή video με τα προβληματικά αντικείμενα όπως επίσης και κατά την διαδικασία αποκατάστασης των βλαβών έτσι ώστε να γίνεται πιο σύντομη και ακριβέστερη η διαπίστωση της βλάβης αλλά και να διευκολύνεται η διαδικασία της μάθησης απ' όλους μας.

----------


## αλπινιστης

28/06/12  Που πηγε η επιλογη ΝΕΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ? Ας κρατησουμε το ιδιο format please. Μπαινουμε που μπαινουμε πιο σπανια, μην ψαχνουμε και τα παντα!!!

----------


## bchris

> Γεια σας , η δική μου πρόταση είναι (λίγο δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί ) το σημειώνω προκαταβολικά ... αλλά δεν χάνω και τίποτα να ρωτήσω.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να γίνει π.χ. κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ που ξεκινά ένα δικό του θέμα να γίνει (κατά κάποιον τρόπο μικρο-διαχειριστής πάνω στο δικό του θέμα που ανέπτυξε ?) . 
> Δηλαδή μέσα στο θέμα που συζητιέται στην πορεία , και από άλλα μέλη και διαγραφή κάποιον μηνυμάτων που ο (μικρο-διαχειριστής και δημιουργός του θέματος να μπορεί να διαγράψει τα μήνυματα ? ) που αυτός δεν θεωρεί ουσιαστικό να διαβαστεί και από τους υπόλοιπους ?
> Κατά την γνώμη μου θα ήταν καλό να γίνει για τους εξής λόγους
> 
> 1) Αν ο (δημιουργός του θέματος ) μπορεί να διαγράψει κάποια μηνύματα από κάποιους που δεν θεωρεί ουσιαστικό να διαβαστούν. Π.χ. δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που σε μια συζήτηση μπαίνουν κάποιες "λογομαχίες" μεταξύ μελών. Που δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα πάνω στην ουσία του θέματος και γεμίζει με άπειρες και ανούσιες σελίδες πάνω στο θέμα . 
> 
> 2) Με αποτέλεσμα το κάθε επόμενο μέλος που θα μπει στο θέμα να μην "βρίσκει" το ζητούμενο και ουσιαστικό που ενδιαφέρεται ο ίδιος και να χάνει τον χρόνο του.
> ...


Αυτο ουσιαστικα ειναι φιμωση/λογοκρισια.
Γιατι για παραδειγμα, το post αυτο που γραφω τωρα, που φυσικο ειναι εσενα να μην σου αρεσει (μην παρεξηγηθεις) εσυ θα το εσβηνες/δεν θα δημοσιευες (αν οχι _εσυ_ εσυ, καποιος λιγοτερο δημοκρατικος ας πουμε).

----------

leosedf (03-08-12)

----------


## bchris

> 28/06/12  Που πηγε η επιλογη ΝΕΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ? Ας κρατησουμε το ιδιο format please. Μπαινουμε που μπαινουμε πιο σπανια, μην ψαχνουμε και τα παντα!!!


Αυτο μου λειπει κι εμενα [-

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτο ουσιαστικα ειναι φιμωση/λογοκρισια.
Γιατι για παραδειγμα, το post αυτο που γραφω τωρα, που φυσικο ειναι εσενα να μην σου αρεσει (μην παρεξηγηθεις) εσυ θα το εσβηνες/δεν θα δημοσιευες (αν οχι _εσυ εσυ, καποιος λιγοτερο δημοκρατικος ας πουμε).

Φίλε bchris αυτό που λες ... επειδή θα έχω κάποιο δήθεν πλεονέκτημα σαν (μικρο - διαχειριστής) να σβήνω μηνύματα και ότι γουστάρω είναι λιγότερο "δημοκρατικό"  ... θα πρέπει πρώτα να σκεφτείς ότι τα μηνύματα που τυχόν θα σβήσω θα είναι πάνω σε θέμα που ξεκίνησα και ανέπτυξα ο ίδιος .... που είναι λοιπόν το "αντιδημοκρατικό?"
Πες μου τώρα εσύ ... π.χ. μέσα στο θέμα μου ... αρχίζεις να λες διάφορα που δεν στέκουν και που δεν έχουν ουσία και "μαυρίζεις " το θέμα μου με ανούσιες περιαυτολογίες .... είναι δημοκρατικό να το ανέχομαι εγώ ? .... Κανένας δεν σε εμποδίζει να ανοίξεις δικό σου θέμα αλλού . 
Αν μου ζητήσεις να σου δείξω προηγούμενα θέματα κάποιων , θα δεις ότι καλύπτουν και 3-4 σελίδες με ανούσιες συζητήσεις και εκτός θέματος ....
 π.χ. από που είσαι εσύ?  ..... άμα ευκαιρήσω μια που είμαστε στην ίδια περιοχή καλό θα ήταν να βρεθούμε για καφέ !! κ.τ.λ κτλ_

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Με γειά το νέο forum, καλή επιτυχία!*





> 28/06/12  Που πηγε η επιλογη ΝΕΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ?


Δοκίμασε τα παρακάτω links για "σημερινά" ή "νέα" μηνύματα (φύλαξέ το στα bookmarks):


```
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/search.php?do=getdaily&contenttype=vBForum_Post

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post
```

Η διαφορά τους είναι στην εντολή "getdaily" ή "getnew".
gV

----------

αλπινιστης (04-07-12)

----------


## patent61

*Καλορίζικο παιδιά* 
Η ιδέα του Κυριακίδη δεν είναι κακή. Πολλά αξιόλογα θέματα γεμίζουν με τόσες αντιμαχίες διαπληκτισμούς και πολλές φορές με άσχετα με το θέμα σχόλια και μηνύματα που ούτε άκρια βγάζεις αλλά και πολλάκις βαριέσαι να τα διαβάσεις όλα. Θα ήταν καλό με κάποιο τρόπο να καθαρίζουν τα θέματα του παρόντος forum από άσχετες συζητήσεις. 
Μια δική μου πρόταση είναι ότι επειδή σε πολλά θέματα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές απαντήσεις και πολλές φορές δεν μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει αν τελικά δόθηκε λύση στο πρόβλημα, αφού τα θέματα κάποια στιγμή κουράζουν και αφήνονται έκθετα, ή ο δημιουργός του όταν γίνει η δουλειά του δεν απαντά πάντα επιβεβαιώνοντας την διεκπεραίωση της υπόθεσης του, να μπορούσε να μπει κάποιου είδους σήμανση κάπου στο θέμα που να δείχνει ότι δόθηκε οριστική λύση στο πρόβλημα, εφόσον επιβεβαιώνεται από τον δημιουργό του. Κάτι δηλαδή σαν το κλειστό ή το έχετε απαντήσει κλπ.

----------

αλπινιστης (04-07-12)

----------


## east electronics

πως θα μπορουσε καποιος να εφαρμοσει ενα τετοιο πραγμα σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ οταν πληθωρα απαντησεων ερχονται απο ατομα πολυ χαμηλης  εμπειριας  τα οποια λειτουργουν με την λογικη ""εγω το δοκιμασα και δουλευει"" 

Εδω σε θεματα τα οποια ειναι καταφορες παραβιασεις  των κανονισμων ασφαλειας η διαχειριση καμμια φορα μπαινει σε απλες συστασεις ενω κανονικα το τοποθετημα θα επρεπε να διαγραφει δια παντος και αν αυτος που το εβαλε επεμενε απλα τον ξηλωνουν απο το φορουμ  δια παντος . 

με την λογικη που το θετεις θα επρεπε να υπαρχει ενα γιαγκουλας σε καθε υποφορουμ και οχι διαχειριστης ...συν οτι ο γιαγκουλας αυτος θα επρεπε να ειναι και αριστα καταρτισμενος σε θεωρια και πραξη συνδυασμος  μαλλον πολυ δυσκολος ....

----------

patent61 (01-07-12)

----------


## gRooV

πιστεύετε ότι δεν εχουμε καλύψει κάποια κατηγορία ή υποκατηγορία? θα θέλατε να προσθέσουμε κάτι (που να εχει ενδιαφέρον)?

----------


## toni31

> Πιστεύω παιδιά ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει απαραίτητα φωτογραφικό υλικό ή video με τα προβληματικά αντικείμενα όπως επίσης και κατά την διαδικασία αποκατάστασης των βλαβών έτσι ώστε να γίνεται πιο σύντομη και ακριβέστερη η διαπίστωση της βλάβης αλλά και να διευκολύνεται η διαδικασία της μάθησης απ' όλους μας.


Πολύ σωστό αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα διαχειριστών περισσότερο μου φαίνεται θέμα αυτού που ανοίγει το θέμα. Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν αυτά.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ενα τεραστιο μπραβο! :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause: 
Το να βλεπουμε τα νεα μηνυματα του how to fix it στο hlektronika κραταει το επιπεδο ΚΑΙ στα δυο φορουμ χωρις να κουραζει και κανοντας πιο αποδοτικη την λειτουργια τους! Μπραβο!

----------

ezizu (11-07-12), patent61 (14-07-12)

----------


## gRooV

χεχε.. το είδες εε??  :Biggrin:  το έχω κρυμένο κάτω κάτω προσπαθώ να το κάνω πιο όμορφο και λειτουργικό.

----------

ezizu (11-07-12)

----------


## ezizu

> Ενα τεραστιο μπραβο!
> Το να βλεπουμε τα νεα μηνυματα του how to fix it στο hlektronika κραταει το επιπεδο ΚΑΙ στα δυο φορουμ χωρις να κουραζει και κανοντας πιο αποδοτικη την λειτουργια τους! Μπραβο!


Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Αλέξανδρο ( αλπινιστή ).Καλή η ιδέα ,του διαχειριστή. :Thumbup:

----------

patent61 (14-07-12)

----------


## spyropap

*Τύχη, Υγεία και Χαρά* εύχομαι τώρα που σας είδα. :Cool: 

*Πιστεύω πως η κατηγορία «Ενεργειακά θέματα κ Ανανεώσιμες πηγές» είναι απαραίτητη.*

Και θα στηρίξω την άποψη του Πέτρου Κυριακίδη καθώς παρόμοια πρόταση έχω κάνει και εγώ.
Παραθέτω κείμενο που έστειλα στον Θάνο.

*«Όμως πιστεύω πως το πιο σωστό είναι να μπορεί ο δημιουργός ενός θέματος να είναι και συντονιστής του θέματος που άνοιξε.*
*Πιστεύω αυτό διότι είναι θετικό χαρακτηριστικό να μπορεί ο δημιουργός ενός θέματος να συντονίζει με δυνατότητες* *edit**/**delete**/**any**time**, των θεμάτων του.*
*Εννοείται πως πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας γενικός συντονιστής που θα εποπτεύει την συμπεριφορά των δημιουργών θεμάτων.*

*Αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό που λείπει από τις ισελίδες θα μπορούσε να λύσει προβλήματα.*
*Οι δημιουργοί των θεμάτων θα πρέπει να είναι ελεύθεροι να εκφράζονται, να προβάλουν τα έργα τους και να διαφημίζουν τον εαυτό τους σε περίπτωση που θέλουν 
να έχουν πωλήσεις. Διαφορετικά είναι άσκοπο για αυτούς να προβάλουν τα έργα τους στις ισελίδες. Μπορούν να προβληθούν καλύτερα από το* *utube**.*

*Έτσι το επίπεδο των παρουσιάσεων στις ισελίδες είναι χαμηλό αφού κανείς εφευρέτης δεν ενδιαφέρεται να παρουσιάσει εκεί το έργο του και να δεχτεί θετικά κ αρνητικά 
σχόλια δίχως να έχει όφελος. Διότι όλοι θέλουν να έχουν όφελος από το έργο τους. Το έργο του κάθε ανθρώπου πρέπει να βλέπουν με σεβασμό και όχι με κακοήθεια.*

*Τέλος θα ήθελα να γίνω συντονιστής, να μετέχω ενεργά και να παρουσιάζω τις κατασκευές μου όμως μόνο σε θέματα που ανοίγω εγώ.*
*Αυτό θα το έκανα για να προβάλω το έργο μου, να διαφημίζω τον εαυτό μου κ να κάνω πωλήσεις, ξεκάθαρα.»*

*Αυτές οι ιδέες θα μπορούσαν να δοκιμαστούν για κάποιο διάστημα που θα δείξει εάν αποδίδουν ή όχι σε νούμερα αναγνωσιμότητας.*

Ορίστε ένα παράδειγμα: Τόσα θέματα έχει η ισελίδα hlektronika σχετικά με ελεύθερη ενέργεια αλλά ελάχιστες παρουσιάσεις κατασκευών,  που ουσιαστικά είναι θαμμένες στα αρχεία της ισελίδας.

Θα μπορούσε πχ ο Πέτρος να παρουσιάζει στην ενότητα *«Ενεργειακά θέματα κ Ανανεώσιμες πηγές»*  τις ανεμογεννήτριες του και εγώ τις δικές μου για να δούμε ποιος έχει περισσότερα Watt που θα πάρει το βραβείο..

Για να το κάνουμε αυτό θέλουμε να διασφαλίσουμε πως δεν θα μπούνε περίεργοι, άσχετοι κ διπλωματούχοι σχετικοί που θέλουν να πουλήσουν πνεύμα δίχως να έχουν έργο.

Οπωσδήποτε με κυριακιδη κ spyropap σε παρουσίαση ενεργειακών κατασκευών θα υπήρχε έντονο ενδιαφέρον.

Έκανα τις προτάσεις μου και έχω αποθήκες γεμάτες με κατασκευές που θα μπορούσα να παρουσιάσω.
Περιμένω ίσως για καλή συμφωνία κ συνθήκες συμμετοχής.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε απάντηση του προπορευόμενου μηνύματος του Spyropap , όπου συμφωνεί με την ιδέα μου ,  Στην συνέχεια προσωπικά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν θα ήταν τόσο καλό η αυτοδιαχείριση ενός θέματος από τον δημιουργό του. Ναι μεν σε πρώτη γεύση θα ήταν καλό από άποψη αναγνωσιμότητας στο θέμα . και πιο ουσιαστικό και αντικειμενικό .... αλλά 

Θα προτιμούσα επειδή και οι παρεμβάσεις κάποιον μελών με τις δικές τους απαντήσεις ασχέτως αν είναι ουσιαστικές ή υπολογίσιμες .... δεν θα μπορούσαμε ή δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν να ισχυριστούμε  ότι οι απόψεις του άλλου μέλους δεν στέκουν ή δεν έχουν ουσία .

Έπειτα η συζήτηση τύπου "καφενείου" έχει και μια γοητεία και ίσως είναι και κάποιος χρήσιμος οδηγός τελικά.

Γιαυτό διορθώνοντας την ιδέα μου , θα μπορούσε ο διαχειριστής και δημιουργός του θέματος να μην έχει την δυνατότητα διαγραφής κάποιον απόψεων των μελών για ένα χρονικό διάστημα π.χ. 2 βδομάδες ή 1 μήνα . 

Οπότε δεν θα χαθεί για αυτό το διάστημα η γοητεία του τύπου "καφενείου" .... αλλά μόλις παρέλθει το διάστημα των π.χ. 2 εβδομάδων να μπορεί από εκεί και πέρα ο δημιουργός του θέματος να έχει νωρίτερα μια μακροσκελή εικόνα της πορείας και της κατάληξης του θέματος , έτσι ώστε να αποφασίσει εκ των υστέρων καλύτερα ποια από τις παραγράφους είναι περιττές και ανούσιες.

----------


## apollonas

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΣΠΥΡΟΣ

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μια ιδεα για το θεμα "λογοκρισια" απο τον δημιουργο του εκαστοτε θεματος.

Θελουμε:
*Να μπορει ο δημιουργος του θεματος να χαρακτηριζει καποια μηνυματα ως εκτος θεματος.
*Να μπορει να τα αποκρυψει απο τον κυριο κορμο του θεματος ετσι ωστε να μην χρειαζεται να διαβασεις 5 σελιδες παπαρολογιες (δεν αναφερομαι σε καποιον-και εγω το εχω κανει κατα καιρους), για να διαβασεις την ουσια του θεματος.
*Να μην μπορει ομως να τα διαγραψει (καποια μπορει να ειναι χρησιμα για καποιους. Ειναι και ευθυνη να παρεις την αποφαση να διαγραψεις μηνυμα καποιου-ασε που θα αρχισουν αλλα...).

Και η ιδεα:
Ενα πληκτρο που δινει την δυνατοτητα στον δημιουργο να χαρακτηρισει το μηνυμα "εκτος θεματος".
Το μηνυμα ΔΕΝ θα σβηνεται αλλα θα αποκρυπτεται ο κορμος του και θα φαινεται μονο ο αριθμος του, ο δημιουργος του και το ποτε δημιουργηθηκε. Με την χρηση ενος κουμπιου, θα μπορει ο αναγνωστης να "εμφανισει" το συγκεκριμενο μηνυμα.

Επισυναπτω ενα παραδειγμα στην εικονα:
Στο παραδειγμα ο Κυριακιδης γραφει χρησιμα μηνυματα (Πετρο μου επιτρεπεις την χρηση του ονοματος σου - ηταν για καλο σκοπο!) και ο χρηστης Αλπινιστης γραφει: "Γιαννη παμε για καφε", "Χρηστο παρε με τηλεφωνο" και αλλα ασχετα με το θεμα. Ο δημιουργος χαρακτηρισε τα μηνυματα του Αλπινιστη "εκτος θεματος" και για να τα δεις πρεπει να πατησεις το κουμπι με τα κατω βελη. Θα μπορουσε το ιδιο πληκτρο μετα να τα ξαναμαζευει!

Δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολα υλοποιησιμη ειναι μια τετοια ιδεα.
Σιγουρα πιο ευκολα την σκεφτεται κανεις παρα την φτιαχνει!
Αλλα οτιδηποτε κοντινο σε αυτο το αποτελεσμα, θα ηταν χρησιμο (κυριως για το hlektronika που το φαινομενο της παπαρολογιας ειναι εντονο).

----------


## bchris

Το παραπανω (#23) ακουγεται καλο. Αν τελικα γινει κατι τετοιο, θα ηταν ωραια και ενα flag στα settings του εκαστοτε χρηστη, αν θελει να εμφανιζονται τα χαρακτηρισμενα ασχετα posts ή οχι. Καθως επισης και αν θελει να ειναι ορατα ή κρυμενα εξ' ορισμου.

----------


## makocer

καλησπερα ,καλη αρχη στο φορουμ και καλη συνεχεια ! 
μια παρατηρηση μονο > οταν συνδεομαι απο τον η/υ στην δουλεια μου,στον οποιο δεν αποθηκευω τους κωδικους μου, μετα απο λιγα λεπτα (?) το σαιτ με πεταει οξω!!
ετσι καθε λιγο πρεπει να περναω παλι κωδικους....εψαξα για καποια ρυθμιση στο 'προφιλ χρηστη' κλπ αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο...
το ιδιο συμβαινει και στο hlektronika !
μπορει να γινει κατι γι αυτο? πχ να ρυθμιζεται απο τον χρηστη ως επιλογη?
στον οικιακο η/υ μου οπου εχω αυτοματη συνδεση φυσικα δεν τιθεται θεμα...

----------


## bchris

Με αφορμη αυτο μου ηρθε μια ιδεα.

Να υλοποιηθει κατι σαν το follow στο twitter και το τωρινο subscriptions, αλλα για posts.
Να και η λογικη πισω απο την ιδεα:

Ολοι ξερουμε οτι υπαρχουν και στα δυο forum χρηστες που οταν αποφασισουν να γραψουν κατι καλο, γραφουν ιστορια.
Ενα τρανταχτο παραδειγμα ειναι αυτο. Δυστυχως ομως, τα posts τους ειτε χανονται στην πληθωρα των νεων μυνηματων ετσι και κανεις λιγες ημερες να μπεις, ειτε τελως παντων σου ξεφευγουν.

Προτεινω λοιπον να μπορει ο καθε ενας απο εμας, να διαλεγει να "ακολουθει" οποιους χρηστες κρινει ο ιδιος οτι εχουν κατι αξιολογο να πουν. 
Μην παρεξηγηθω, ολοι εχουμε αξιολογες αποψεις, αλλα μπορει το αντικειμενο του χρηστη_Α να μην με ενδιαφερει. Η να μην ταιριαζουν οι αποψεις μου με τις αποψεις του χρηστη_Β και να θεωρω θεο τον χρηστη_Γ που ολοι οι αλλοι βριζουν.... 
Με το σκεπτικο αυτο λοιπον πιστευω οτι το follow θα ωφελησει πολυ κοσμο.

Παρολα αυτα, ακομη και οι καλυτεροι (υποκειμενικα παντα) posters, κατα καιρους λενε και @@ ή απλα δεν ειναι ολα τους τα posts "θεικα". Ετσι λοιπον, καλο θα ηταν να μπορουμε να φιλτραρουμε και ν' αποθηκευουμε μονο τα posts που μας ενδιαφερουν. 
Οπως εχει τωρα η κατασταση, για ενα-δυο posts σε ενα thread, αναγκαζεται καποιος να κανει subscribe σε ολο το thread. Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα τα σημαντικα posts να χαθονται μεσα στα δεκαδες που συνηθως τετοια "θεικα"  posts συγκεντρωνουν γυρω τους.

Αυτα...
Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα και ελπιζω να ειναι δυνατη η υλοποιηση των παραπανω.


PS:
Εννοειται οτι θα ηταν καλο να γινουν (αν τελικα γινουν) και στα δυο forums τα παραπανω....

----------


## gousias

Χαίρετε και καλώς σας βρίσκω! Είπα να ξεκινήσω με μία ερώτηση που ίσως να ενδιαφέρει κι άλλους. Μπορεί να γίνει προσθήκη από τους administrators/moderators του site στο tapatalk; Είναι μία σημαντική κάλυψη που θα παρέχει αμεσότητα στις επικοινωνίες μεταξύ των μελών και στην παρακολούθηση θεμάτων και προβλημάτων που μπορεί να μας απασχολούν. Καταλαβαίνετε όλοι ότι πλέον με τα smart phone υπάρχει ένα πλεονέκτημα από το να περιμένει κάποιος πότε θα βρεθεί σε υπολογιστή και να αναγράψει την απορία του, ενώ επίσης κατ' αυτό το τρόπο θα είναι εφικτή και η φωτογράφηση και άμεση αποστολή του όποιου προβλήματος προκύπτει. Ευχαριστώ κι ελπίζω να έχουμε καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## gRooV

> Χαίρετε και καλώς σας βρίσκω! Είπα να ξεκινήσω με μία ερώτηση που ίσως να ενδιαφέρει κι άλλους. Μπορεί να γίνει προσθήκη από τους administrators/moderators του site στο tapatalk; Είναι μία σημαντική κάλυψη που θα παρέχει αμεσότητα στις επικοινωνίες μεταξύ των μελών και στην παρακολούθηση θεμάτων και προβλημάτων που μπορεί να μας απασχολούν. Καταλαβαίνετε όλοι ότι πλέον με τα smart phone υπάρχει ένα πλεονέκτημα από το να περιμένει κάποιος πότε θα βρεθεί σε υπολογιστή και να αναγράψει την απορία του, ενώ επίσης κατ' αυτό το τρόπο θα είναι εφικτή και η φωτογράφηση και άμεση αποστολή του όποιου προβλήματος προκύπτει. Ευχαριστώ κι ελπίζω να έχουμε καλή συνέχεια!



Καλησπέρα Γιώργο και καλώς ήρθες! Εγινε προσθήκη του tapatalk στην σελίδα οπότε πλέον μπορείς να βρεις το howtofixit στην αναζήτηση του tapatalk.

----------


## gousias

Ναι το βρήκε στην εφαρμογή, σε ευχαριστώ και όσους συνέβαλαν. Είχα επικοινωνήσει χθες με τον admin.

----------


## DGeorge

Αν και πολύ καθυστερημένα, καλώς σας βρίσκω και σ'αυτό το Topic. Σχετικά με τα όσα γράφτηκαν περί μικρο-διαχειριστών, θα ήθελα απλώς να σημειώσω: Παιδιά υπάρχει -ανά πάσα στιγμή- και το μαγικό τριγωνάκι με το θαυμαστικό 'Αναφορά μηνύματος'.
Ακόμα και σε θέματα (Topics), που δεν είναι δικά μου, το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αρκετές φορές, όταν κρίνω, ότι κάποιος προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα. Από εκεί και μετά, η ευθύνη των χειρισμών είναι στους αληθινούς/μόνιμους υπεύθυνους του Forum.

Ως πρόταση τώρα........ Κάτι, που έχει δει από αλλού (είναι η αλήθεια) αλλά μου άρεσε πολύ από ευχρηστία ήταν:
Αμέσως με την είσοδό μου στο Forum, υπάρχουν σε πολύ ευδιάκριτο σημείο, τρεις επιλογές: 'Τα Θέματά μου', 'Τα Νεώτερα Θέματα από την Τελευταία μου επίσκεψη', 'Τα Θέματα που Παρακολουθώ', και τέλος 'Τα Αναπάντητα Θέματα'.
Ως 'Νεώτερο Θέμα' εννοείται και όποιο 'Παλιό' έχει -εν τω μεταξύ- διαμορφωθεί.
Στην πρώτη κατηγορία, βλέπω -με χρονική σειρά- όλα τα Θέματα, που έχω ξεκινήσει, ή έχω -απλώς- συμμετάσχει.
Στη δεύτερη κατηγορία, μπορώ π.χ. να δω αν εξελίσσονται Θέματα, που μ'ενδιαφέρουν, αλλά για διάφορους λόγους δεν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω σε αυτά. Μπορώ επίσης να δω, αν υπάρχει κάποιο Θέμα 'στα μέτρα μου' ώστε να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω.
Η κατηγορία 'Τα Θέματα που Παρακολουθώ' δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη.... Πάρα πολύ σπάνια την χρησιμοποίησα.
Στην κατηγορία 'Τα Αναπάντητα Θέματα', πάλι, βρήκα Θέματα που είτε μου είχαν ξεφύγει, είτε ήταν αρκετά παλιά, ενώ ήταν 'στα μέτρα' μου. Έτσι, αν και καθυστερημένα απάντησα, εκεί όπου δεν είχε απαντήσει κανείς. Αν και οι περιπτώσεις ήταν πολύ λίγες, εν τούτοις το 'σύστημα' λειτούργησε (τουλάχιστον σε αυτές).

----------


## jakektm

χαιρετω την παρεα!!

κατι που ισως ξανα εχει ειπωθει, αλλα γενικα πρεπει να τειρηται απο ολους οσους ανοιγουν θεματα.

στον τιτλο η πλειοψηφια, βαζουν ''προβλημα με τηλεοραση'' ''προβλημα με κινητο lg'' κτλ κτλ

το ''προβλημα'' το καταλαβαινω οτι υπαρχει αφου ηδη ειμαι σε αυτο το σαιτ για επιλυση προβληματων

γιατι δεν γραφετε ωρε παλικαρια ''προβλημα , δεν αναβει η οθονη''   ''φρυτεζα, δεν ζεσταινει το λαδι'' κτλ κτλ

ωστε να μπω και εγω αμεσως στο μηνυμα σου να σε βοηθησω, ή αν εχω και εγω παρομοιο προβλημα να βοηθηθω...

πραγματικα, εχω προσπερασει πολλα μυνηματα τις φορες που δεν εχω χρονο, μονο κακι μονο απο τον τιτλο ο οποιος δεν με βοηθαει να καταλαβω αμεσως περι τινος προκειται.

κατα τα αλλα, σουπερ το σαιτ, εχω βοηθηθει αρκετες φορες, και αυχομαι να εχω βοηθησει καποιους.

----------


## DGeorge

Κάτι που πρόσεξα, συμμετέχοντας, είναι η προφανής έλλειψη thumbs-up και thumbs-down!
Το thumbs-down μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί -τουλάχιστον- από την αποφυγή χαρακτηρισμού. Όμως θα ήθελα να μπορούσα -αν γινόταν- να επικροτήσω κάποιες πολύ εύστοχες προτάσεις, απόψεις, κλπ!
Το "Ευχαριστώ!" δεν αποδίδει..... Νομίζω.
Άλλο το: "Το μήνυμά σου μου φάνηκε χρήσιμο, και σ' Ευχαριστώ!"
και άλλο το: "Στο μήνυμά σου υπάρχουν -τουλάχιστον- εύστοχες (ή/και άστοχες) -κατ' εμέ- απόψεις, προτάσεις, κλπ!". :Wink:

----------


## jakektm

να κανω μια προταση;
επειδη κατα καιρους ψαχνουμε πλακετες , ρωταμε μεταξυ μας αν υπαρχει κτλ.

σκεφτομαι να υπαρχει στο σαιτ ενα θεμα αποκλειστικα οπου θα γραφει ο καθενας τι πλακετες διαθετει. ετσι αν καποιος ψαχνει καποια πλακετα, πηγαινει στο θεμα αυτο οπου ειναι ολες μαζεμενες, και επικοινωνει με τον κατοχο της.
 στο θεμα υποχρεωτικα να απαγορευονται οι συζητησεις, να παραμεινει καθαρο , σαν καταλογος-λιστα πλακετων

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας!
Δεν πρόσεξα να υπάρχει -πάλι- κάποια τέτοια πρόταση, γι' αυτό και την θέτω εγώ:
Θα πρότεινα, λοιπόν, την αυτόματη/ταυτόχρονη εγγραφή ενός νέου μέλους του *Ηλεκτρονικά.gr* και στο *How to fix it*.
Έχω πέσει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις μελών, που θέτουν βλάβες στο 'Ηλεκτρονικά' και λαμβάνουν ως απάντηση την παραπομπή εδώ!
Αν είναι ήδη εγγεγραμμένοι -αυτόματα- τότε τα πράγματα απλοποιούνται αφάνταστα γι'αυτούς. Είτε μόνοι τους, είτε με κάποια βοήθεια/καθοδήγηση, βρίσκουν τελικά την κατηγορία όπου θα θέσουν το πρόβλημα/βλάβη τους, χωρίς πολλή γραφειοκρατία.
Ας θυμηθεί ο φίλτατος admin gRooV/Θάνος, την τεχνικά επεισοδιακή εγγραφή μου εδω-πέρα! Με την 'υπέρτατη Σοφία' μου (πηχτή βλακεία στο μάτι) :Blink: , μέχρι να καταφέρουμε να συνεννοηθούμε για πέντε απλά πράγματα, τον πέρασα από τη δοκιμασία "Crash-Test Κεντρικού Νευρικού Συστήματος" :Head: ! Οφείλω να τον συγχαρώ για την μακάρια υπομονή, και την καταπληκτική ευγένεια που επέδειξε απέναντι σ' έναν ΦΕΛΛΟ της δικής μου κατηγορίας.
Περίμενα, σε κάποια στιγμή, το 'ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟ'  :Twisted Evil: "Άει σιχτίρ πουλάκι μου, κι εσύ κι ο γρύλλος σου!!!!" :Biggrin:  από τον φίλτατο admin, αλλά επέδειξε όλο το ανάστημα ενός πραγματικού admin.... Κι έτσι είμαι ακόμα εδώ!
Πέρα όμως από την πλάκα, ήθελα κι εγώ, κι επέμεινα στην εγγραφή μου.
Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει για κάθε νέο μέλος, το οποίο θα 'αποσταλεί-κυριολεκτικά' εδώ από το Ηλεκτρονικά.gr επειδή -κατά λάθος- έβαλε εκεί βλάβη.
Αν το κάθε νέο-απεσταλμένο μέλος χρειάζεται (πάνω στην 'τρέλλα' του να λύσει το πρόβλημά του) να περάσει ξανά-από νέα διαδικασία εγγραφής, υπάρχει και περίπτωση να φύγει!
Αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει κάποιο τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο, τότε έχει καλώς! Διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κάπως 'ευκολότερη' και τη ζωή τέτοιων περιπτώσεων.
Μπορεί να ενοχλήσουν τα λόγια μου....Ωστόσο για καλό τα λέω/γράφω!
Σε κάποιες φάσεις, όπως αυτή, θυμίζουμε Δυσκινησία/Γραφειοκρατία Δημοσίου (*με την κακώς νοούμενη έννοια*).
Αν πάλι έχει ήδη διευθετηθεί το θέμα, καλά θα ήταν να το αναφέρουμε στο 'αποστελόμενο' μέλος (ότι δεν χρειάζεται νέα εγγραφή).
Βρε παιδιά, στο κάτω κάτω η ίδια διαχειριστική ομάδα είσαστε, τα περισσότερα παλιότερα μέλη είμαστε και στα δύο sites.... Ποιός ο σκοπός νέας εγγραφής στο *How to Fix it*;
Δικός σας ο κόπος υποστήριξης και των δύο Sites... Δικές σας οι ευθύνες! Δικές σας και οι τελικές αποφάσεις!

----------

